

Ask HN: Should I go to college? - joshmlewis

I've posted on here before about which colleges are good and paying for college but now that I've graduated and this is actually a reality I'm having second thoughts as to actually going to college this fall.  I was thinking about waiting a year.<p>I'm 17, I just gradated last week, and I'm working full time for a startup (http://popvox.com) making more money than I've ever made.  I want to move out this summer, you know all that fun stuff.  If I don't go to college I think I would move out, get an apartment, work, and save money.<p>If I do, I'm not sure how it will play out with work.  I love work.  So it's not really work.  I am a web designer and mobile designer for Popvox.  I do all sorts of fun things.  Better than fast food.  I think I should wait.  What do you think?
======
michaelpinto
If you go to college it will give you more options and opportunities over the
long run — and frankly the longer you wait the less your chances are of going.
Also if you study what you love it will open other doors that can't be opened
at a job (unless perhaps you're working with a room full of Phds at Google).
Unless you think the dot.com that you're working for now is the next Google --
or unless your parents are very wealthy (in which case opportunities aren't an
issue) it would be a very prudent idea to go to college.

------
LarryA
17? Take it from us old fogies - the older you get the more responsibilities
you will have. You won't have the freedom to go to school and mingle as you do
now. I'm not going to say go to college (never went myself) but you have way
more opportunity now in your life to explore and learn than you will in 10 or
15 years when you are definitely in the working-age category.

------
keeptrying
Go to college. I've seen guys who didn't and they have very narrow focus and
don't know any other fields other than their own little field - deep as it may
be.

College let's you try different things. It gives you a chance to explore
subjects and fields in a way that no other opportunity will easily provide.

------
veyron
"making more money than I've ever made." <\-- may I ask how much are you
making now?

At the end of the day, if you are making a ton of money and have a very
realistic shot of making enough to retire in the next two to four years, then
it may make sense to continue at the startup for a year.

I think the question is phrased wrong, because it seems like you are asking
"Should I go to college now or wait a year?" And that answer really depends on
the prospects of the company.

------
chrisbennet
I can see waiting a year but you should definately go. You will never again
meet as many women as you will in college. ;-)

------
maxdemarzi
I deferred school until the Spring semester (starting January) and ended up
working for IBM for about 7 months right out of high school. Went back to work
for them every summer.

Other people I know stretched the 4 years out to 5 or 6 and worked while they
studied (stick with Tuesday and Thursday only classes).

------
pspeter3
I think it's ok to wait a year if you really intend to go to college
afterwards. College provides a lot of learning outside the classroom and the
experience you gain there working with other people and learning from them
could benefit you down the road.

